# calceolus in bud



## dodidoki (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Carkin (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute! Looks like they are about to blow a bubble


----------



## atlantis (Apr 13, 2014)

One of the most baautiful Slippers IMO.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

